# Insulted by neighbor telling me how to train Molly to stop barking



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I just moved into an apt last friday (3/9/07) and Molly has adjusted extremely well. She's always been a barker and I guess I let it go, because I lived in a house, so the neighbors couldn't hear her. But now, when she is out on the balcony, she will bark at other dogs, people driving by, people getting in and out of cars, you get the picture. So whenever she barks, I either tell her to stop barking and get back inside... or carry her in.

Well, my neighbor came by today and told me all the neighbors think Molly's barking is annoying. To which I told him, I know and I am working on it. Then he said, "Do you know how to train a dog? The best way is to hit it!" I told him he is nuts and that I DO NOT believe in any type of violence... except to people like him (I didn't say the last part, but I thought it hard). Then he proceeded to tell me to go the library and check out a few books, because they all say to hit a dog to train them. And I told him he is WRONG! No professional ever condones that type of behavior.

Anyhoo, the truth is she is barking too much for an apt complex. Does anyone have any suggestions? I tried the water thing, but that didn't work. I tried Cesar Milan's "biting" her with my fingers and making a "sh" sound, but that's not effective. At this point I would take any suggestions. Thanks for reading my rant and offering suggestions.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think stopping barking is the hardest thing to control. You might want to try the ultrasonic device mentioned in this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20025. I bought one and used it maybe a couple times. It definitely got their attention, which is usually very hard to get when they are barking. 

When she is on the balcony barking... is she out there by herself? Until you can get the barking under control, you might want to just stay off the balcony altogether. Maybe just for short amount of time so you can get the barking under control. 

Based on what I think Cesar would do .... I would teach her the "down" and "stay" commands and then get her to a down and relaxed state and of course lots of attention when she does that. 

Good luck and keep us posted!!!

P.S. That neighbor is a total jerk. [attachment=20462:attachment]


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I had the same problem (except we live in a house). I bought a bark collar! When he barks, it sprays a small amount of citronella and he stops dead in his tracks. He very rarely gets it to spray now, as soon as he is wearing the collar, he knows and he rarely says a word! I like it because it doesn't hurt him, it just surprises him, never actually gets sprayed, it is angled so it sprayes in front of him. I highly recommend it. UPS man can come to the door and al he does is cry a little, but no bark if he is wearing the collar!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try to keep a better eye on her when we are on the balcony. I think I just need to be more diligent and disciplined now. But believe me when I say I will diligently keep an eye on my neighbor. I think he wanted to hit Molly and think he would if given the chance. Anyhoo, I will look into the blue box thing, if I can't get things squared away in another week.

Thanks again.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG! I cant believe that jerk said that to you! I would have slammed the door in his face! I also live in an apartment complex and have to keep Mia's barking under control. I bought the pet agree device posted in the thread and have had great results from it! Best of luck!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

What an [email protected]# hole!!!
I would watch out leaving Molly out there bc I think this guy is going to do something BAD!
You shld check the patio before Molly goes out there.
I hope he can't throw food over in your balconey and I think I would display a camera (fake even) for him to see you are watching!!!!!!!!!!
Poor you, these people give living in apts a bad rap.
What does your apt clause say about animals?
We own a condo we rent out and all we get is complaints about everything. It is an expensive place and we had a couple that were Drs, people complained about their children chalking on there own patio!
I hope this guy never owns any animal since he is one himself!
Good luck and don't let him ruin your new life.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with K&C's mom. Keep Molly off the balcony unattended until you can get her barking under control. Barking is annoying even if the dog who is doing the barking is our own. Your neighbor didn't handle it very tactfully, but I'm sure he was just fed up with her barking. You sure don't want him complaining to your apartment manager and having to move.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have my four well trained when it comes to barking , but my new neighbors have 2 problem dogs . The dogs are adorable , but the incessant shrill yaps DAY and NIGHT got on my last nerve . Their owners work all day , so whilst they were at work , I filled a coffee can with coins . Every-time the dogs barked , I went to the fence and shook it , saying in a very firm voice QUIET . The dogs HATED the sound , now if they bark , I don't even need the can , I just say QUIET and silence reigns . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i got one of those ultrasonic dealios today and so far, it's worked very well. I live in a house but our neighbors are fairly close and they all have dogs but I just don't like the dogs barking, even though it's always in the house. 

The problem with getting a rep of having a dog that barks all the time is that you can go days without your dog barking and feel pretty proud of yourself and your dog. But the minute she slips up? The neighbors don't think of how long it's been and give you credit for that, they just think 'the d*mn dog is barking again!' 
I feel that way about one of our neighborhood dogs, it barks non-stop.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Barking really is one of the most frustrating problems to work on. I had a problem with my boys barking at other animals when we were out walking. Cloud worked through his problem with a lot of training. Clouseau got better, but I was never able to completely get him to stop (I just got him to do it for shorter periods of time). The water bottles never worked. Clouseau just ended up with a really wet face. 

Basic obedience can help though. A lot of basic obedience is a matter of directing your dogs attention to yourself and what you want rather than whatever behavior you don't want. This was what worked with both boys. I got their attention focused on doing what I asked them to do. In situations where they would bark I got them to do sits, downs, or even just basic "watch me" commands. As long as they were focused on me they weren't barking at what they saw going on around them. Some people train their dogs to bark on command as a method of teaching them when to and when not to bark. I also know people who have trained their dogs to bark in a whisper. Teaching the dog to bark on command, but in a soft voice. Of course this wouldn't solve a problem for barking when you are not with her. For that you really might want to look into the devices other folks have mentioned. 

As for your neighbor, what a @#$%ing jerk! 

I had a neighbor complain once about a pair of dogs that were staying with me. They weren't mine, but I was so embarrassed.







They had seen a possum over the fence line and went nuts. I was busy taking the trash to the curb and wasn't able to immediately put a halt to their noise. This particular neighbor used to let their own dog run loose through the neighborhood and he often got into our yard and dug things up, so I took the critisism with a grain of salt, but still . . .


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Firstly, your neighbour is a jerk!! Good on you for telling him you will NOT resort to EVER hitting an animal and telling him he is wrong!
















I will be moving soon and it will be my worst nightmare if either of my 2 ever bring the neighbours to our front door to complain about barking. I have just ordered the magic blue remote control device & I hope I have a very similar experience to everyone else who has posted their success here. My 2 have a couple of months to get used to it before we move, so fingers crossed it works!! 

As for barking when I'm not at home .... I have no idea?? I am planning on introducing myself & the puppies to our new neighbours when we move & I will ask them to please let me know if they do hear barking while I'm not home - I would hate for them to be driven crazy about it & end up resenting us.

Good luck with Molly - and I hope you don't bump into your jerk of a neighbour too often!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

It certainly sounds like you KNOW it's a problem and you're working on it. The messenger of the complaint is a butthead in his delivery and his methods. Back in my dad's day that's how they discipliined dogs--by whacking them with a rolled up newspaper. We all know today how bad that is. There's lots of things we know now that they didn't know then, thank goodness. 

This might be a different approach, but do you suspect Mia may have a bit of separation anxiety? If so, then addressing the barking is only addressing the symptoms and not the cause. I would look into that more and determine if she might have SA and then learn the methods to help cope with that first. I think Ollie had some mild SA and I've made some changes when I leave him that have helped tremendously. Now when I "spy" on him from the windows when he's alone he's quiet and/or sleeping--the most is does is jump at the kitchen gate, but no barking.

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't really have any other suggestions, but I also don't believe in violence in dog training...That guy is nute (just like you said)









good luck









Kat


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think the citronella collar is worth a try, it is more humane than the other bark collar. 

I don't thinkg the guy was a "jerk" or a "nut" at all. I am sure he was trying to be helpful, if misguided. You must admit that it can be VERY annoying to live next to a barking dog. I once lived next to a person who had a dog that barked all day while they were at work. I was working at night and trying to sleep during the day. It was a nightmare. 

Your neighbor may not have approached it in the most tactful of ways but I suspect that a new neighbor with a dog that barks alot would be alarming in an apartment complex. 

It is important to remember that not everyone loves these guys like we do.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I think the citronella collar is worth a try, it is more humane than the other bark collar.
> 
> I don't thinkg the guy was a "jerk" or a "nut" at all. I am sure he was trying to be helpful, if misguided.
> 
> It is important to remember that not everyone loves these guys like we do.[/B]


Are you joking?????








Anyone who advocates hitting a dog is absolutely a jerk. This goes WAY beyond misguided. I think the guy was trying to get a reaction, too. I think he probably knew that he would piss off the owner of this "prissy" little dog to suggest such a thing.







I personally think this person may have in fact been threatening violence. 

If your kid is misbehaving in public and someone comes up to you and tells you that you need to hit your child would that be "helpful"?









Yes, dogs and children can both be annoying. Both require appropriate training and it is hard for people around to be patient with the training required, but the suggestion of violence is never acceptable.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

CloudClan, you did not read my response very carefully. I was in no way agreeing with his training methods; I believe I said that. 

I was simply saying that as a neighbor I can understand his concern (and other neighbors) over a barking dog. The poster said she understands she has a problem and is trying to deal with it. 

So get off your high horse, I was not condoning his training methods. I am not sure either where YOU get the impression that he was threatening violence. His training suggestion was ignorant and unacceptable but his concern was legitamate.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree the barking is a problem, but the neighbor was way off in how he handled the whole thing. He was talking down to her and anyone that believes the best way to train a dog is to hit it is a jerk...to say the least! We just moved and Indy really had a tough time adjusting so our Vet gave us something to calm him. He was scared and very stressed out







The Vet gave him Composure which he said was a natural type of medicine to help when going through stressful times. It worked wonders







Maybe you could call your Vet and see if they have any ideas that might help with the barking. In the mean time don't give that guy the time of day


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think you will find anyone on here who disagrees with you about the method of discipline your neighbor suggested (except that troll Richard). Dogs, like people should not be hit.

But, you can bet if there is one neighbor in an apartment complex upset by the barking, then there are probably a number more. What concerns me are those who did not come forward to speak to you. They are the ones who may go straight to the apartment manager with a complaint, or do harm to your dog while she is on the balcony. You say she had a barking problem prior to the move, so it can't be blamed solely on that. 

A number of members here give a good report to the bark control device that is around $25.00. Seems like that is a good starting point for you. It would be something that could work within a short time, as they are shipped quickly. I certainly would not dally around with this, as you might find yourself evicted or shunned by your neighbors.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I absolutely agree with K&C's mommy and Happy B, because that little blue box is a God send. I got it a week ago and I have only had to use it 3 times now I just have to pick it up. I would invest in it and when your little one starts to bark say "NO BARK' and when your furbutt continues press it once quickly. By saying "NO BARK" or whatever you like to say, BUT be consistant on what you say, your furbaby will associate that with the blue box and stop barking.*

*It has worked wonders on my two, very effective.*

*As far as your neighbor is concerned, although he approached it wrong by suggesting hitting your baby, barking IS annoying. He may be a jerk but he also happens to be your neighbor and you don't need a problem there. I live in an apartment complex and everyone needs to get along so that there are no complaints to management, which is what you certainly don't need.*

*My complex allows pets BUT if there is a complaint on noise or barking you get a "cease to exist" notice saying get rid of the pet immediately or be thrown out. You certainly do NOT need that kind of trouble especially after just moving in.*

*I swear to you that this "little Blue Box" is very effective and is definitely worth the $25.00 spent. If you order it from petedge you can get it in two to three days after ordering.*

*Good luck and again, although your neighbor seems like a total jerk, please try to get along for your sake and your furbaby's sake.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JERK


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah good for you! WHAT IS this world coming to when you have to train your neighbor's dogs?



Non Stop barking can make for very bad neighbor relations. Good luck with your Molly. Hmm is your neighbor's name Richard by any chance?











Melanie





> I have my four well trained when it comes to barking , but my new neighbors have 2 problem dogs . The dogs are adorable , but the incessant shrill yaps DAY and NIGHT got on my last nerve . Their owners work all day , so whilst they were at work , I filled a coffee can with coins . Every-time the dogs barked , I went to the fence and shook it , saying in a very firm voice QUIET . The dogs HATED the sound , now if they bark , I don't even need the can , I just say QUIET and silence reigns . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mollys humans (Apr 16, 2007)

Mixed thoughts.........
I guess it's a good thing that he's letting you know that it's a problem for him and others. However, had he said something similar to me I'd have let him know that is not how our trainer taught us to deal with that or any other problem......but thank you for your opnion, anyway. 

We had the probem for a little while. Our trainer taught us to use a spray bottle (with water, of course) and to spray her directly in the face. It only took a few times. Soon......she would bark and as soon as she saw us reaching for the bottle she'd stop. Before long.......and now, she stops as soon as we say "No".

I've found Maltese to be very smart as are other breeds but I've been really surprised at how quick she learns.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think you got a lot of great tips from the posters here. Hopefully, you can get the barking under control. Your neighbour was very mean but the last thing you want is for them to gang up and get you evicted for noise.

I live in a house but I don't tolerate barking. Every time they bark for no reason, I will say very strongly "Quiet". They seem to have learned the command. Every time I say quiet, they will stop barking.


----------

